# Anyone know who makes this, or how I get plans?



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)




----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Try woodgears.ca, Mathias has something similar

Also, there was a professional version called the multi-router a while back


----------



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)

kp91 said:


> Try woodgears.ca, Mathias has something similar
> 
> Also, there was a professional version called the multi-router a while back


I checked WoodGears...not the same, and not what I was looking for. Plus, the Multi Router is not in the budget. Also, both Multi Router and Mathias move the router, I want to move the table against a fixed in place horizontal router.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Try MLCS or Eagle America Fine woodworking


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Marc--i could be wrong but it looks like the lift that our own Al B Thayer has developed and if i ever choose to go to a lift, i'll most likely build this design.
http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...outer-lift-something-you-have-never-seen.html

earl


----------



## marc82much (May 8, 2011)

greenacres2 said:


> Marc--i could be wrong but it looks like the lift that our own Al B Thayer has developed and if i ever choose to go to a lift, i'll most likely build this design.
> http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...outer-lift-something-you-have-never-seen.html
> 
> earl


It sure does. I would be interested in buying the plans, but I have no need for a router lift. I just want a horizontal router table with the XY positioning table. I assume if I buy the plans I will get that ability. I also wonder if the plans come with a parts list...I would rather not try to figure out which of the hundreds of 80/20 extrusions I am supposed to buy.


----------



## westxjim (Feb 28, 2013)

You might find something similar on stumpynubs.com


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'd bet he does, but for sure he'd respond to an e-mail or private message. Looking again, the execution of the designs is a little different. Both look to be 10 Series. the base pieces in your photo look to be 2 x 2, but could be 1.5 x 1.5. Either would work it appears. I'm not sure which t-track Al specs, but again since it rides a little proud of the mdf--it appears 1" or 3/4" and adjust accordingly. The 80/20 extrusions run pretty true in my limited experience. Also, their 1/4" t-nuts are a little smaller than what Incra and most others sell, but they work very well in every track i have and a bag of 50 is pretty reasonable and goes a long way. I also bought a bag of their double t-nuts which work well to join tracks.

Al did have his plans on e-Bay, not sure if he still does. While i'm okay without a lift, i sure do like the idea of mounting my table router to the side of the cabinet instead of hanging from the top!!

earl


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

The extrusions are 80/20 for sure and the others may be as well. The catalog is in our main shop so I can't check for sure.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Faztek makes it. They have a whole catalog of aluminum extrusions available.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Try shop built - Build something! or sahop built on youtube


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

greenacres2 said:


> Marc--i could be wrong but it looks like the lift that our own Al B Thayer has developed and if i ever choose to go to a lift, i'll most likely build this design.
> http://www.routerforums.com/table-m...outer-lift-something-you-have-never-seen.html
> 
> earl



Earl
Advance to the head of the class. You are in fact correct. This in my mortise machine. I have been in contact with the OP and sent him a free plan. 

These and other requests have prompted us to work up a full set of plans and pictures just like our router lift plan. They will be for sale on EBay this year.

Al B Thayer


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Earl
> Advance to the head of the class. You are in fact correct. This in my mortise machine. I have been in contact with the OP and sent him a free plan.
> 
> These and other requests have prompted us to work up a full set of plans and pictures just like our router lift plan. They will be for sale on EBay this year.
> ...


Thank you Sir, it looked like your work. Actually, with my workload at the office and the temperature of my shop--all i've been able to do is be in "class". I did get out last night and gathered enough off-cuts for a decent fire in our fire pit. Time to start prepping for the end of winter!! 

earl


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*New version of the one in the picture*

non working link.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Private video*



Al B Thayer said:


> This one is for the guys that have a lift.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_HLdAvViE


?????


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Semipro said:


> ?????


Just found out the vid is still private. please remove my post and I'll try to make the correction. 

Thx 

Al


----------



## Davif (Nov 24, 2014)

Marc,

I don't have any plans for this but the system doesn't look that hard to make. This is a horizontal mill. The x and y slides are constructed with 80/20 material. The only difficult part is the 80/20 bearing slides. 80/20 does make linear bearing that should work fine (they are likely used here) however, they appear to be attached to an aluminum bearing block that is machined from billet aluminum. 

Break down each component piece by piece, and you should have no problem making one. Because you are building your own design, you can make it bigger or smaller. 

If you feel real ambitious, you could design one on a free CAD program. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Jun 2, 2014)

*Required reading*



Davif said:


> Marc,
> 
> I don't have any plans for this but the system doesn't look that hard to make. This is a horizontal mill. The x and y slides are constructed with 80/20 material. The only difficult part is the 80/20 bearing slides. 80/20 does make linear bearing that should work fine (they are likely used here) however, they appear to be attached to an aluminum bearing block that is machined from billet aluminum.
> 
> ...


Dave 
Well if you read the posts you will find I (the maker and designer) have been in contact with the OP and have granted him a free plan on CD. The version in the picture is one of my first versions and I suppose you could build it from looking at the picture but for the price of the plan you will be money ahead if it's used.

While I still use that mortise machine. I've designed a version that's much simpler to build that works just as well and costs much less. I've also incorporated a better lifting device that increases the accuracy and removes the backlash when moving the cutter up or down. 

The material used is 8020 but none was milled from a billet aluminum. Those are in fact the linear bearings made by 8020. I buy the parts and build the bearing myself. 

Thanks 

Al B Thayer


Here's the link to the video I was having trouble with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_HLdAvViE


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Al Thayer posted his setup just about a week ago and I'm pretty sure he said the plans are available on eBay for $15. If it isn't the same it lolls really close.


----------



## mikemoher (Feb 28, 2015)

The Multi-Router uses a fixed horizontal router that can be adjusted for depth of cut. The wood is clamped to a table that moves in a X/Y/Z axis and is guided with handles. Cutting action is controlled with templates and adjustable stops.


----------

